# Installing Error Mediawiki Missing APC-3.1.14



## mbr661 (Feb 1, 2013)

Hello All,

I'm trying to install Mediawiki on FreeBSD 8.3, but I'm getting the following error, can any body tell me how to get around it?

I don't know why it is looking for APC-3.1.14, in the PECL page I see APC-3.1.13 as the latest version. Any help will be appreciated.


```
nas# cd /usr/ports/www/mediawiki
nas# make config ; make install clean
===>  Installing for mediawiki-1.19.3
===>   mediawiki-1.19.3 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/php/20090626/apc.so - not found
===>    Verifying install for /usr/local/lib/php/20090626/apc.so in /usr/ports/www/pecl-APC
===>  Found saved configuration for pecl-APC-3.1.14
=> APC-3.1.14.tgz doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/PECL.
=> Attempting to fetch http://pecl.php.net/get/APC-3.1.14.tgz
fetch: http://pecl.php.net/get/APC-3.1.14.tgz: Not Found
=> Attempting to fetch ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/PECL/APC-3.1.14.tgz
fetch: ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/PECL/APC-3.1.14.tgz: File unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access)
=> Couldn't fetch it - please try to retrieve this
=> port manually into /usr/ports/distfiles/PECL and try again.
*** Error code 1
```


----------



## Miklos (Feb 1, 2013)

Google cache confirms 3.1.14 was released 2nd of january but it's since been removed from the PECL page.

Google cache link

I'm not sure why and I can't find anything on it.


----------



## cpm@ (Feb 1, 2013)

Alternative repository to download. Place manually to /usr/ports/distfiles/PECL.


----------



## GreenReaper (Feb 1, 2013)

You probably don't want to do that. The build was removed by Rasmus Lerdorf because =APC&php_os=&phpver=&cve_id=&assign=&author_email=&bug_age=0&bug_updated=0]several issues were reported.


----------



## CosmicB (Feb 4, 2013)

Fixed in latest ports ( http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=37452 )


----------

